# Hobbies other than smoking/cooking



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2018)

We are all here because we love to smoke food. So my question is, what are your hobbies other than smoking/cooking?

My favorite hobbies right now other than smoking or cooking are working out (lifting) and craft beer. With the Summer coming soon, I may try to get into something more outdoorsy.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2018)

My hobbies outside of smoking is working on my international scout ii, and small engine repairs!  (Currently looking for an old school cub cadet lawn tractor to rebuild)


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Shopping! lol

My latest not really a hobby but I've been studying and have learned much about automotive electricity and electronics.
Today's vehicles are very complex and I'd like to be able to fix my truck and help out family and friends if need be. I've been eyeballing Pico Lab Scopes for almost two years now and would love to have one BUT, the're not cheap.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 12, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> My hobbies outside of smoking is working on my international scout ii, and small engine repairs!  (Currently looking for an old school cub cadet lawn tractor to rebuild)


Too bad you're in Arkansas.I have a 1973 149 that could use a little lovin'.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Made a bunch of different style pens a few years ago.
Kind of lost interest after one winter (too cold to be in the garage)....maybe this summer I'll make a few more.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 12, 2018)

Smoking is my latest hobby, but it seems a natural to go along with my longest running hobby ... eating! Otherwise I enjoy hunting, shooting sports, archery and cycling (the pedal kind). Oh, and let's not forget sampling craft beers (something my daughter got me started on a few years back ... those kids can be a bad influence!).


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hunting stuff to put thru my smoker is one of my hobbies along with diy metal and wood projects


----------



## KCowTown (Feb 12, 2018)

About to build a chicken coop


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Too bad you're in Arkansas.I have a 1973 149 that could use a little lovin'.


FedEx maybe?  lol!  Just kidding.  Wish I could help ya, would love too!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

These boards I made were bearcarver's favorite! LOL

Speaking of bearcarver, if you haven't seen his work making bears you really should check them out. He's a talent for sure!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 12, 2018)

Geeze, how much time do you have?
Aside from my Internet addiction, there is Astrophotography, Woodworking, Wood Turning, Shooting and Reloading.
I've always been an avid (rabid?) DIY'r.
But a few years ago I got old, so I do less.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 12, 2018)

Wife on left, me in the middle:






Green Turd (which is what the VW camper calls it)






White Trash: (which is what the Chevy truck calls it)


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Geeze, how much time do you have?
> Aside from my Internet addiction, there is Astrophotography, Woodworking, Wood Turning, Shooting and Reloading.
> I've always been an avid (rabid?) DIY'r.
> But a few years ago I got old, so I do less.



Post some pics, would love to see them!


----------



## AllAces (Feb 12, 2018)

Other than smoking and cooking, my primary hobby is competitive shooting and woodworking.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

cmayna said:


> View attachment 353606
> View attachment 353603
> View attachment 353604



Love the truck!
Nice minnows too! ;)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/...-68145-print/index3.html#/topics/68145?page=4
:cool:


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 12, 2018)

jp61 said:


> Post some pics, would love to see them!



Be careful what you wish for...
Earthly Storms and Galactic Wonders

And if you'd like to see more...  Please Enjoy!

My passion is Deep Space Objects, Nebula specifically.
But I really enjoy taking my pictures, and combining them with music.
I suggest you choose full screen. :)


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Be careful what you wish for...
> Earthly Storms and Galactic Wonders
> 
> And if you'd like to see more...  Please Enjoy!
> ...



Thanks for sharing Sonny! Very nice!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 12, 2018)

Spring and summer, vegetable garden, fly fishing and hiking in the mountains. Fall and winter, shootin’ at some food. Those all overlap some. When I can’t shoot at birds and the weather cooperates, I love shooting sporting clays. Since I was nine, I’ve been hooked on politics and current events, hence the above hobbies so I can keep my sanity.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 12, 2018)

Spring and summer, vegetable garden, fly fishing and hiking in the mountains. Fall and winter, shootin’ at some food. Those all overlap some. When I can’t shoot at birds and the weather cooperates, I love shooting sporting clays. Since I was nine, I’ve been hooked on politics and current events, hence the above hobbies so I can keep my sanity.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2018)

Me now days is just getting up in the morning then deciding if I'm going to do anything today or is it going to be just another bad day. If I can I fish some crab some and go camping where I can just sit and smoke something.

Warren


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Not a big deal, but could a staff member tell me what happened to the pics I posted?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I'm away from home hauling gravel from spring to late fall and hauling logs from Dec to March.  Afraid that doesn't leave a lot of time for hobbies.
When I'm home I try to spend as much time as possible with Miss Linda, my old hound Roxy, and my new (and first) grandson Orion.
In the little time left I try real hard to get some shooting and hunting in.
Believe me, all this is enough to keep an old man like me going pretty steady.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 12, 2018)

i do alot of different things . Love wood working . My passion is dog training . Should have made that my job . Anyway , in the last 10 years I've been restoring old 3 wheelers ,, 
These were scrap metal at best when I got them


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm pretty much a gym rat. I like to work out, swimming, & running, but with the new hip running is out, so now I walk, swim, & go to the gym. I used to shoot a lot, but range time & ammo is expensive & I'd rather spend the money on a couple of racks of ribs or a butt.
Al


----------



## ChrisStef (Feb 13, 2018)

Add another woodworker to the mix.  I mostly enjoy furniture building but recently have gotten into carving.  Its mostly letters and very small reliefs but my end game would be a big green man carving.  Hoping in the near future to do a Maloof lowback chair in walnut and curly maple.


----------



## DrewJ (Feb 13, 2018)

When I have time my favorite hobby is glassblowing. With 2 little ones (boys 2.5 and 9 months) at home and a full time job I get into the studio about once a month but it's better than nothing. I love sculpting but it's much easier to sell glasses, mugs and vases than sculpture and they are fun to make too. Here is a glass corn on the cob I made during a live demonstration at the Minnesota State Fair last year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
For some reason a lot of my sculpture leans towards food. I have made glass bacon, cheeseburgers, hot dogs and tacos in the past as well.


----------



## idahopz (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow - lots of diverse interests!  I'm fairly simple - hiking in places like the western National Parks, and of course, traveling to them in our RV.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Used to play allot of hockey and softball. As I got older it was tough keeping up with the younger folks. Coached youth baseball, softball, and soccer for a few years until the kids grew up. Now it seems like I spend most of my free time getting rid of stuff that was left at the house by the kids. Also used to dabble with wood, but the hands can't take it anymore. Golf is starting to look good to me.
Chris


----------



## zippy12 (Feb 13, 2018)

Auto Mechanics - I have a 2005 F150 4wd... In 2015 just about everything needed replacing including the engine...  Its true Found On Road Dead!

Gardening - growing herbs for my cooking habit... 

Walking the beach in the off tourist months!


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 13, 2018)

Summer I work too much but it is normally working on old tractors and gardening besides smoking/grilling. Fall is various hunting seasons and winter is ice fishing as many weekends as possible


----------



## Braz (Feb 13, 2018)

I have worked my through so many hobbies in my lifetime I'd be hard pressed to list them all. At my advanced age I don't do much mechanical/gear head stuff anymore, not a lot of woodworking either though I still have all the equipment for when the need arises. I still do some motorcycle touring though the tent camping part has gone by the boards. I garden a little bit and occasionally cook up a batch of EtOH for personal consumption.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 13, 2018)

Well, cooking and gardening are pretty obvious choices, so to go a bit farther out I enjoy running a watershed advocacy group, doing things like organizing volunteer events to do things like clean up litter, remove invasive plant species, and plant native species.

I like to research subjects online, it's like a gigantic Easter egg hunt. And since I'm a dweeb, I like to code HTML in Notepad, like this:

https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...a8329359659eOrdmpXl/fosrmaptable_w_topos.html


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2018)

Lifting weights and walking to the fridge to get them
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ah Richie, 12 and 16oz curls the best kind.

Chris


----------



## troutman (Feb 13, 2018)

Wait, there are other hobbies? :eek:

Well with a name like Troutman, you can pretty well guess I like to wet a hook !!!

Steve


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 13, 2018)

troutman said:


> Wait, there are other hobbies? :eek:
> 
> Well with a name like Troutman, you can pretty well guess I like to wet a hook !!!
> 
> Steve



We have awesome trout fishing on two rivers: the white and the north fork river in northern Arkansas.  Gotta buddy’s that guides on the river,  I can hook you up!


----------



## challenger (Feb 13, 2018)

Competitive archery and bow hunting! Public land only.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 13, 2018)

i stay very busy!  I coach high school football, hunt, fish, and do woodworking.  My son plays high school baseball and my daughter shows our horse.  Did I say I stayed busy?  Oh... And I occasionally get to smoke something on the smoker.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 13, 2018)

I've done all the outdoor stuff in the past. Still enjoy remote camping, but that's about as outdoorsy as I get these days. I do miss shooting. Used to go to the range at least once a week. Once the price of ammo went up, I was done shooting targets.

Compared to everyone here, I'm a major nerd.  Why? I'm finishing my first novel. Actually, that's not quite accurate. I finished it in Dec 2016, re-wrote it three times by the end of March 2017, then had four beta readers give me feedback.  They loved the story but not my writing style.

I picked up a book called "Self-editing For Fiction Writers" and studied it like a flight manual. I made every mistake new writer's make.  The novel needed another complete re-write and a new ending. I began the re-write last July and should finish, hopefully, by the end of this week. The same beta readers who read the first version have read parts of the re-write.  They all agreed it is dramatically more readable and engaging.

A month ago my wife hands me a book called "Wired for Story," focused on the neurological processes that hook readers. It was a HUGE confidence booster for me because with my re-write I was already doing everything the book said to do.

I started writing the book to learn how to write a novel. It's been a fun journey at my keyboard. I already have the plot for two more novels based on the first one. Beyond that, I'll write the novels that have been floating around in my brain for decades while I worked to support my family.  

Like I said.......I'm a nerd.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 13, 2018)

Riding my dirtbike, drinking and welding


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 13, 2018)

A little hill


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 13, 2018)

Almost made it lol


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 13, 2018)

I've been through so many "hobbies" over the years, plastic model building, comic books, gardening, shooting and reloading, casual motorcycle cruising and now smoking meats and sausage making and cooking in general, but the one thing that hangs on is reading, anything from the classics to pulp science fiction. It's my escape from reality.
In a year or so I hope to retire and get back into all of them. I would love to get time to fish and rabbit hunt again....


----------



## Tallbald (Feb 14, 2018)

Leather crafting black powder revolver flap holsters, gun belts, belt pouches and the like. USA tanned cow hides. Been doing it for maybe 4 years. So I use the cow from table to hip! My saddle stitching machine is named "Bertha Jo" and is 300 pounds of cast iron and machined steel. Quite the lady. Don.


----------



## troutman (Feb 14, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> We have awesome trout fishing on two rivers: the white and the north fork river in northern Arkansas.  Gotta buddy’s that guides on the river,  I can hook you up!



Hey Yankee, appreciate the offer but the type of trout I fish for is about 25-30" long and at least 5-8 lbs.  It's the saltwater trout, called the speckled sea trout or speck for short.  I have fished for brownies and rainbows in Canada but don't have too many in this area.  Here's one I recently smoked with a snapper.....


----------



## shoebe (Feb 15, 2018)

I try my hand at cooking and gardening. Love to look at the stars, but where I live it is hard to find clear nights.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 19, 2018)

Drinking
Eating
Carousing
Getting blamed for everyone's troubles
pay'n taxes (not really a hobby, but I seem to do a lot of it....  so am thinking of ways to make it funner!)
Roughing it in the forest
Hunting
Fishing
Shooting/Reloading
Trolling SJW and liberals on the internet, calling out double standards where ever I see em'


----------



## keithu (Feb 19, 2018)

Hunting, bicycling, home improvement projects, and racking up miles on this:


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 23, 2018)

Beside smoking meats, i love video games, documentaries ( anything related to history and nature), and soccer (watching not playing lol)


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 23, 2018)

Refurbishing antique fishing gear
 (Mainly saltwater)
Fishing with said gear-saltwater 
Boating, crabbing, clamming
Photography
Pyrotechnics
Gardening
Metal work


----------



## ghostguy6 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hunting and fishing are my main hobbies. I also airbrush, particularity ground metal art but have done things like signs, skateboards and even custom fishing lures. I dable  in woodworking. I used to be a metal fabricator so once I get myself a welder I will be doing metal projects on side as well. Here are a few sample pictures


----------



## ristau5741 (Feb 23, 2018)

200 Sq ft garden for me, lots of tomatoes, also beans, peppers, okra, garlic, peas, cucumbers, and few melons every now and then, do a lot of home canning and freezing also.


----------



## Jim McDonald (Feb 23, 2018)

Braz said:


> I have worked my through so many hobbies in my lifetime I'd be hard pressed to list them all. At my advanced age I don't do much mechanical/gear head stuff anymore, not a lot of woodworking either though I still have all the equipment for when the need arises. I still do some motorcycle touring though the tent camping part has gone by the boards. I garden a little bit and occasionally cook up a batch of EtOH for personal consumption.


Thumbs up on the ETOH...Missouri allows 100gal.per adult resident...made a pot still and a fractionation column..used to make beer, til i realized there was just one more step to add


----------



## hb99 (Feb 25, 2018)

I retired at 55 (8 years ago come June).

We have two large gardens (both are each about the size of a 3 car garage).  We can almost everything.

I am an all grain home brewer (I brew almost every weekend).  I've brewed 8 (5 gals) batches so far this year.  I keg mostly.  I have about 300# of grain and 18# of hops on-hand right now.

I've vacationed in 49 States and over 24 countries (many of them many times) on 3 continents. With the travel I am also into photography, history, religion (for informational purposes only) and geography.  I like looking at maps.  One of those "orienteering" things I learned in the Army.  I did 2 tours in Germany, one as a soldier (7 years), the other as an Army civilian (30 years) for a total of 9 years.

I used to mountain climb and ski in my 20s.  I still like to hike when I can.  I did 9 hikes in Hawaii 3-4 years ago.  The time before that I hiked Diamond Head twice in the same week.

I have a Bear Legend 40# bow that I shoot in the back yard every once in a while. 

I've been playing guitar since 1971. The oldest one I still have is my 1976 Fender Telecaster Deluxe.  Most of the time (OK, every day) I'm picking on my Ovation Applause 12 string.

LIKE, LIKE, LIKE movies.  (For me "like" is for objects and "love" is for people). My DVD collection is at about 1200.

Like DIYs and home improvements...getting rarer to find these some days though.

Oh, yeah, I smoke meat too.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Media restoration. Example:



I also do transfer and restoration of 78 rpm records; vinyl (LPs); reel-to-reel tapes; cassette tapes; consumer video (Beta/VHS/8mm); film (8mm/Super 8/16mm); and still photos in all formats.


----------



## amlong88 (Feb 26, 2018)

I fish almost year around. Love spending time in the mountains. Stanley/bull trout lake area is my favorite.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 26, 2018)

amlong88 said:


> View attachment 355487
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! Stay out of my lakes!!! Lol!:D


----------



## amlong88 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lol there's another lake up there that's a 4 mile hike in. Marten lake that one is beautiful. Don't know how many people go up there now. People were none existent in that area when i went as a kid.


----------



## SherryT (Feb 27, 2018)

This is SUCH a "guy" forum! :p

Gardening (flower and food), jewelry (silver and copper sheet only), guitar (acoustic), playing around with graphics software like PS/GIMP/Inkscape, woodworking/building (I designed my kitchen cabs in Sketchup and we built them ourselves, plus the only structure on this place we DIDN'T build is the house)...and yes, I knit, sew, cook, and all the other girly-things as well. 

So there! :D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2018)

SherryT

My kind of girl can do anything.  :D 

Warren


----------



## hb99 (Feb 28, 2018)

SherryT said:


> This is SUCH a "guy" forum! :p
> 
> Gardening (flower and food), jewelry (silver and copper sheet only), guitar (acoustic), playing around with graphics software like PS/GIMP/Inkscape, woodworking/building (I designed my kitchen cabs in Sketchup and we built them ourselves, plus the only structure on this place we DIDN'T build is the house)...and yes, I knit, sew, cook, and all the other girly-things as well.
> 
> So there! :D



That qualifies you to be "one of the guys"...


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 28, 2018)

amlong88 said:


> Lol there's another lake up there that's a 4 mile hike in. Marten lake that one is beautiful. Don't know how many people go up there now. People were none existent in that area when i went as a kid.



Most of the time I’m fly fishing the SF Payette. I can be miles from the nearest person.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey?!? Who let the girl in?!? :mad::mad::mad::D:D:D


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 28, 2018)

SherryT said:


> This is SUCH a "guy" forum! :p
> 
> Gardening (flower and food), jewelry (silver and copper sheet only), guitar (acoustic), playing around with graphics software like PS/GIMP/Inkscape, woodworking/building (I designed my kitchen cabs in Sketchup and we built them ourselves, plus the only structure on this place we DIDN'T build is the house)...and yes, I knit, sew, cook, and all the other girly-things as well.
> 
> So there! :D


Hey, who let the "girl" in here? ;)

But she's right: I'll bet this forum is 98% Y chromosome.

[And I put the word "girl" in quotes because I got my sensitivity training years ago and know I should say "woman," except that my grown daughter (30+) still calls herself a "girl" despite being a doctor.]


----------



## Ed Crain (Feb 28, 2018)

Opening day of canned trout here in Missouri is tomorrow guess I’ll go lol


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 28, 2018)

Barbecue is my latest passion but I am an avid video game player. I can't even tell you how many times I have saved the galaxy from the Reapers or just how many dungeons I have scavenged through. Occasionally I do spend some quality time with my wife visiting zoos or soaking in the wonder of the ocean at the beach. I just got a Dremel. So I am hoping to get into a few projects with that. The first of which is to build a charcoal basket for my smoker :)

George


----------



## SherryT (Feb 28, 2018)

hb99 said:


> That qualifies you to be "one of the guys"...



Only if any of you knit and sew! :p



myownidaho said:


> Hey?!? Who let the girl in?!? :mad::mad::mad::D:D:D



LOL! Didja get yer cootie shot? o_O



johnmeyer said:


> Hey, who let the "girl" in here? ;)
> 
> But she's right: I'll bet this forum is 98% Y chromosome.
> 
> [And I put the word "girl" in quotes because I got my sensitivity training years ago and know I should say "woman," except that my grown daughter (30+) still calls herself a "girl" despite being a doctor.]



Hey, at 58, my opportunities for being called a girl dwindle by the day...I LOVE being called a girl! :D


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 28, 2018)

Well besides BBQ, Smoking meat and general cooking, I also like to mess with my Mustang 





 

and I do a little woodworking.


----------



## lantern (Feb 28, 2018)

This thread got me to thinking.... What ARE my hobbies?? Then I realized that outside of my job..EVERYTHING I do is some sort of hobby. Cooking, watching sports and racing, videogames, fishing, guns, trying to make a child, travelling and trying to make a child in other lands.....ect! My inner child is more of an outtie than innie.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2018)

SherryT

Thanks for the like

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 1, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> Well besides BBQ, Smoking meat and general cooking, I also like to mess with my Mustang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's not a Mustang; *this *is a Mustang :):


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

Well, I have had hundreds of Hobbies through Many years, from Playing Ball to Coaching Connie Mack Baseball, to all kinds of Woodworking, however my Health since 5 years ago prevents me from doing most of them, except Smoking & Cooking.

Here's the last one I am no longer able to do:
Link:
*A Bear from Log to Finish

Bear*


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 1, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Hey, that's not a Mustang; *this *is a Mustang :):



Well I had one of those, except the fastback version, when they first came out, as well as lots of other Mustangs over the years. My current one is an 2006 and it will be my last one but I have made it my own version.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 2, 2018)

I have a few hobbies that I indulge in. Fishing, watch collecting, photography. Photography is my favorite.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 2, 2018)

SherryT said:


> Only if any of you knit and sew! :p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do my own ironing. Does that count?
Hey, at 64, all women are girls to me. ;)


----------



## Smoking77532 (Mar 2, 2018)

Im an avid sports guy (NBA, NFL,MLB) and collect autographed sports memorabilia and vintage baseball cards. I own a 1933 Goudey Ty Cobb and 1938 Goudey Joe DiMaggio Rookie card to name a few.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2018)

Forgot to include a pic of what sits in our garage.  It's the daughter's '65 which she and I restored a few years back.   I then restored a '68 fastback which now resides in Europe.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Is that a 6 cylinder car ? Just asking because I don't see the fender badge .


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2018)

The 65 came from the factory with a 6 banger.  Now it has a 302.

Here's the '68 I restored from the ground up.  It got so perfect, I became bored with it and was too scared to drive it around this crazy heavily congested area I live in.  So a guy in Europe kept bugging me about if I ever wanted to sell it.....







No more restorations for me.  Been there, done that.   Will never restore my truck for the day I do, I will quit driving it.  It's way too busy hauling gravel, redwood bark, honking at pretty women, etc.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice cars . I was only asking about the badge  because I have a set that came off a '66 that I was going to offer to you . 
I bought a '66 GT 2+2 out of a corn field in southern Illinois . Factory  " A " code GT , striped and cut and hacked into a race car . I never did get it all the way finished . Did a GT 350 look on it . Maxed out a 289 / 3500 stall / 4.63 rear end  and 125 HP nitrous oxide . With the slicks on it would lift the left front about 8 " . 
Long time ago , my helper in the pic is 24 now .


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice car! What time?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2018)

What time?   It's time to show you another hobby the wife and I enjoy BIG time.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 4, 2018)

hint.... The world's game


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2018)

cmayna said:


> The 65 came from the factory with a 6 banger.  Now it has a 302.
> 
> Here's the '68 I restored from the ground up.  It got so perfect, I became bored with it and was too scared to drive it around this crazy heavily congested area I live in.  So a guy in Europe kept bugging me about if I ever wanted to sell it.....
> 
> No more restorations for me.  Been there, done that.   Will never restore my truck for the day I do, I will quit driving it.  It's way too busy hauling gravel, redwood bark, honking at pretty women, etc.




Now here's a story that will make you sick:
I went to school with a kid that was Spoiled Rotten!!
His parents bought him a brand new 'Stang just like that Green Fast-back.
He got slicks for it to run it at Vargo's Dragway, before the motor was even broken in yet.
The slicks didn't fit, so he beat the fenders "Out" with a sledge hammer, so they would fit.


Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 4, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Now here's a story that will make you sick:
> I went to school with a kid that was Spoiled Rotten!!
> His parents bought him a brand new 'Stang just like that Green Fast-back.
> He got slicks for it to run it at Vargo's Dragway, before the motor was even broken in yet.
> ...


Dad had a Triumph TR3 while we were growing up. I guess he knew I had my eye on it because just when I was turning 16 he sold it to a neighbor....
He painted it Green. With a paintbrush....


----------

